# Сорвал спину



## pitbull (27 Июл 2010)

Добрый день граждане, сорвал спину, подскажите как быть.
Был у дока, выписал мази, мовалис и найз, пропил а толку нет. Боль сохранилась, особенно если прогнуться в  пояснице, боль резкая, вроде никуда не отдает. Проблема вставать по утрам, как деревянный, чуть наклонюсь и ломает. Чем больше двигаюсь, тем меньше болит. 
После первого срыва боль осталась в районе чуть ниже  поясницы , прям в области позвоночника, после второго - справа от него, в той же области. 
Подскажите что это может быть и как лечить, на мрт и прочее тратиться не охото +)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2010)

*сорвал спину*

Если нет желания идти к врачу, то только общие советы:
-боль снимается обезболивающими
-воспаление противовоспалительными
-поведение должно быть таким, чтобы боль не усиливалась
-раз боль есть, то разумно применить корсет (вплодь до пояса штангиста, если вы рывками поднимаете тяжести)
-раз боль есть, то нужны не тренировки, а лечебная физкультутра
-больное место греть не в остром периоде (условно не в первую неделю и не при сильной боли)aiwan

Потратьтесь на мануального терапевта


----------



## pitbull (27 Июл 2010)

*сорвал спину*

У врача-то я был, с ходу смерил давление, послушал сердце, и тут же выписал мазь , найз и мовализ, а в диагноз написал М-42. Вот я и хожу с этим М-42  четвертый или пятый месяц =/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2010)

*сорвал спину*

Врач-то был терапевт или невролог.
Если невролог, то молотком стучал, иголкой колол, пальцем давил.
Ренген простой сделали?
МРТ, конено лучше.
Пока почитайте про спондилоартроз.

Тему про организацию лечения боли в спине (ИМХО) нашли?


----------



## pitbull (28 Июл 2010)

*сорвал спину*

Так точно, это был терапевт, на снимок не направили, сказали талончиков нет =(((.
 А тему сейчас поищу.


----------



## nuwa (28 Июл 2010)

*сорвал спину*



Доктор Ступин;56739]Тему про организацию лечения боли в спине (ИМХО) нашли?[/QUOTE][QUOTE=pitbull написал(а):


> А тему сейчас поищу.


https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread2854.html


----------



## pitbull (28 Июл 2010)

благодарю +)

Добавлено через 14 часов 15 минут
сегодня заметил, что при поднятии вытянутой правой ноги возникает боль 
ниже поясницы справа, если согнуть в коленном суставе, то все нормально.
Что это за ерунда творится? =(((((


----------

